# can a African Dwarf Frog, a Blue Leg Hermit Crab, and a Algea Eating Fish go together



## monique70041 (Mar 6, 2007)

:fish: can a African Dwarf Frog, a Blue Leg Hermit Crab, and a Algea Eating Fish go together in a 10 gal tank? im going 2 b getting a 20 gal tank in about a month or less 


i already have a algea eating fish and i had tetras with it but i got rid of the tetras 


and if they can go together what do they eat ... i already know what the algea fish eats ... lol i feed him algea discs once a week :fish:


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

The african dwarf frog and (depending on which algae eating fish you're referring to) may be able to go in the same tank, but the Blue legged Hermit crab is a salt water species. So, no, he won't survive.


----------



## Scootydoo (Jun 1, 2007)

For the most part I have seen that African Dwarf Frogs are very peaceful but it kinda depends what kind of algea eater you are getting cause I have seen very agressive CAE.


----------



## monique70041 (Mar 6, 2007)

i already have an algea eater in my tank ... i just got rid of my guppies


----------



## monique70041 (Mar 6, 2007)

ill try & find a pic of it


----------



## monique70041 (Mar 6, 2007)

http://forums.aquariumhobbyist.com/forum.php?catid=35

my algea fish looks like the 1 on this page


----------



## Scootydoo (Jun 1, 2007)

It looks like a Pleco to me but that is kind of a weird angle, anyway if it is a Pleco and African Dwarf Frog should be alright together, I'm unsure about what size tank they need though, but atleast 20 gal I would say.


----------



## monique70041 (Mar 6, 2007)

im getting a 20 gal very soon but im not getting the dwarf frog until i get the 20 gal


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If you have that plecostemus in a 10 gallon tank, you are likely in for a bit of trouble. That pleco will outgrow that tank. They get to be quite large, which the fish stores often fail to tell you about. If you can take a picture of your fish my bet is someone here can ID it for you more officially. It looks like it might be a common pleco, but I am not positive. I have heard a 55 ga is the smallest tank to put those in and larger is better. Honestly, I would do some research about how to house it right., starting with a good identification


----------

